
Show HN: MLReef – its Gitlab for machine learning (open source / alpha) - cp_mlreef
https://mlreef.com
======
cp_mlreef
Happy to announce the first alpha is (sort of) up and running

Explore: [https://mlreef.com/explore](https://mlreef.com/explore)

Main repo (gitlab):
[https://gitlab.com/mlreef/mlreef](https://gitlab.com/mlreef/mlreef)

Feel free to hack and slash

